# Can anyone help with this media request?



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Hi,
I hope that you can help with this. In the light of the new figures
released this week showing the soaring rates of IVF in the over 40s,
we’d very much like to talk to a 40-something woman who passionately
wants to have a baby and is currently going through IVF. We want to try
to understand the emotions involved with choosing to go the IVF route –
what makes having your own baby and going through the birth experience
so important. I particularly want to speak to an emotionally articulate
woman about why she’s chosen to go through such an incredibly tough and
invasive procedure instead of say opting for adoption or accepting
childlessness.
This will be a first person piece that, I hope, goes some way towards
articulating what drives women to go through this potentially
heartbreaking procedure – and why having a child of your own is so very
essential to some women.
We need to turn this around quite quickly and so I’m keen to try and
find someone by the weekend to talk to… let me know if you can help.

Thanks so much –


Please IM me for further details


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)




----------

